# satrday fish photo op



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Welcome back. Those are some nice fish.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice reds, i need to get back down to the goon myself


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Way to get away from the crowd, nice fish.


If I was a dolphin, and had to be stranded somewhere, a 4' deep slough in the middle of a redfish-filled flat wouldn't be too bad. Might be a little lonely, but there's plenty to eat, apparently not may boats come around! My kinda place!


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Four Months!! 

You got back to the lagoon in style. I also like the looks of your wide open boat. Nothing to trip over.


----------



## JaredFacemyer (Jul 29, 2009)

Those are some nice reds, and I like the openess of the boat too.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

What are those crazy shoes RJ? I'll pick up a pair since the reds seem to like them so much. ;D
Nice catching.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Congrats on getting on the fish!


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

Is that a panga?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Oh hell, if everyone is asking questions. Is that a stripping basket in one of the pics? What kind did you get and how do you like it?


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

yes it is a panga.

the shoes are vibram five fingers, they will creep all yur friends out

that is my camera bag and not a stripping basket


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> the shoes are vibram five fingers, they will creep all yur friends out


Only gots imaginary ones and they all say they are cool. 

Five finger shoes that go on your toes? Its like a pun or something. ;D


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Panga? That is not a micro skiff! It has noisy reverse chines and enough bow shear to see an extra 7 miles by simply stepping up on the forward casting deck.   Everyone knows its not possible to pole into a place with that kind of boat and actually catch skinny water fish. Can't be done, the pic's are either Photoshop'd or you weren't there. 

btw, those treads are cute. Looks like something from a tinsel town monster suit store.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Good job bro, you need to give me a lesson on self photography. I suck at it you've got it down to a science.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Wait it's the same fish three times??? Good Job!


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

> Panga? That is not a micro skiff! It has noisy reverse chines and enough bow shear to see an extra 7 miles by simply stepping up on the forward casting deck.   Everyone knows its not possible to pole into a place with that kind of boat and actually catch skinny water fish. Can't be done, the pic's are either Photoshop'd or you weren't there.


and you are picking yours up in what 3-4 weeks


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> > Panga? That is not a micro skiff! It has noisy reverse chines and enough bow shear to see an extra 7 miles by simply stepping up on the forward casting deck.   Everyone knows its not possible to pole into a place with that kind of boat and actually catch skinny water fish. Can't be done, the pic's are either Photoshop'd or you weren't there.
> 
> 
> and you are picking yours up in what 3-4 weeks


Eric. Master of Deception.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> > Panga? That is not a micro skiff! It has noisy reverse chines and enough bow shear to see an extra 7 miles by simply stepping up on the forward casting deck.   Everyone knows its not possible to pole into a place with that kind of boat and actually catch skinny water fish. Can't be done, the pic's are either Photoshop'd or you weren't there.
> 
> 
> and you are picking yours up in what 3-4 weeks


Rob says it could be ready on the 21st.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Welcome back! Nice fish... [smiley=1-beer.gif]
Those shoes aren't creepy... My wife has some
Halloween socks with toes in 'em that are REALLY
creepy! [smiley=pumpking.gif]


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Eric, looking forward to seeing pics of your new
"micro" when it arrives!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Eric, looking forward to seeing pics of your new
> "micro" when it arrives!


Well, I'm afraid its gonna look a lot like RJ's and boggob's, so there won't be too much to ooh and aah about, but I'll do my best to show her good side.


----------

